# Wouldn't It Be Good - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Nik Kershaw's classic: this video breaks down the way I play this tune.....thanks for watching!

[video=youtube;pQo6QeqQb9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQo6QeqQb9w[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great lesson as usual. If you don't mind me asking what pups and amp are you using? That's a lot of gain for a Tele to be so absolutely silent between riffs. Awesome tone to boot.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Sure appreciate you checking it out! Dale Wilson built the guitar - I believe he wound them himself. Neck is flatpole/uncovered. I like them and to my ear a little 'darker' maybe than some Tele pickups. Thanks again,dale


----------

